# Got 'em! Labrador bunny hunting.



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

First successful hunt of the year. 2 cotton tails in about an hour during yesterdays "blizzard." My girlfriends labs worked them perfectly. (I was hesitant to try them). Both rabbits circled back after a chase perfectly. Very fun hunt, and I got my girlfriend out there too. Thanks to her commands the dogs worked incredibly well. Basically kept them tight and encouraged a thorough search through the thickest cover we could find.

After the first bunny down her yellow lab Ellie stole it and ran about a mile home. We returned and she was admiring her kill on the porch. Not bad for two farm dogs :coolgleam

Credit goes to Ellie and Erin the dog.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Fun! I've been thinking of taking my Cocker out.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice going. That's a good sized rabbit!


----------

